# Toro 824 Interlock Module - Bad



## dparkins (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a 1992 Toro Snowblower Model 824

Model Number: 38080
Serial Number: 2002168

It has no spark, appears Interlock Module part number 41-8601 may be shot.
They are no longer available :-(

Now what do I do to get the machine to run and shut off?
Do I just disconnect the interlock module from the coil?
And if I do will the key switch still shut the machine off?

Thanks )


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Perhaps this thread will help.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/11329-trouble-shooting-saftey-system.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

dparkins said:


> I have a 1992 Toro Snowblower Model 824
> 
> Model Number: 38080
> Serial Number: 2002168
> ...


 get rid of the interlock. and just use the key to turn off. or use the fuel shut off. cut the wire to the coil. take it all out if you want.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum dparkins. I have a 1989 model 38080 and this season I discovered that I had a intermittent ignition switch shorting out and causing a no start condition. Vibration from the engine running would cause the internal contacts to close and kill the engine. There is a contact on the carb that goes to ground when the throttle is set to stop and I just disconnected the faulty switch. Unless you have children to protect, disconnecting the switch will be the easy, cheap and still allow the auger and drive safety switches to work.


----------

